# Know Your Temps: Nathan Drake



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 22, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Argentium Vir
Infinite Zero
naglaro00
Vigilante
Orc
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Schlupi
Shorkio
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
JackDeeEss
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
boktor666
Narayan
Attila13
ThePowerOutage





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!





Antoligy
moozxy
tagzard
Xuphor
Xoo00o0o0o
30084pm
Fudge
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *Nathan Drake
*


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey.

First?

How's it going?

Heard of me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you been playin recnetly?

Read any good books lately?

Watched any good movies lately?

Do you have a 3DS? If not, are you gonna get one?

Are you gonna get a Vita?

What game are you most looking forward to this year?

That's all for now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> First? *k.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2011)

hai.
How are you?
Who are you?
What are you?
When are you..?
Why are you..?
Where are you..?
Can you sign this waiver for me? Go ahead, sign it. DAMMIT, WHY WON'T YOU SIGN IT?
What/who are you the most thankful for?
What do you think is the reason why we exist?
What do you think happens when we die?
If you had all the money in the world, what would you do with it?
Your favorite song?
Your least favorite song?
Pets?
What consoles do you currently own?
What was the worst game you've ever played?
What was the best game you've ever played?
In your opinion, which do you think is better: 3DS or Vita?
Xbox360, Wii, or PS3?
Right to bear arms, or right to arm bears?
Have you ever been so angry you threw a VCR at a burning bus?
Have you ever herped so hard you derped?
What do you think of invisible text?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2011)

Why did you join the forum?

Why have you stayed?

Do you have any advice on anything?


----------



## ars25 (Aug 22, 2011)

do you know me ?

hi

how old are you ?

bye


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> hai.
> How are you? *A bit tired.*
> Who are you? *A teenager who spends too much time online because of summer.*
> What are you? *Refer to the who.*
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

are you thinking what i'm thinking? 
is "do you know me?" a bit annoying?
do you know monkat?
p3p?
steins;gate?
code geass?
romeo x juliet?
3rd birthday?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Whats the story of your username?
2. You still a student?
3. You a hater of vampires?
4. You want to be a vampire?
5. Come to my 18th in Vegas?
6. Safety Dance?
7. Has your "god" appeared before you?
8. Do you HAVE THE POWAH!?!?
9. Whats your fave genre of music?
10. Whats your fave band/artist?
11. Whats your goal in life?
12. You play LoL ?
13. Have an xbox live account?
14. Excited for MW3, Battlefield 3 and Skyrim?
15. Whats your fave movie?
16. What anime do you watch?
17. Why so serious?
18. Tonight we dine in hell?
19. Never gonna give you up?
20. what what in the butt?


----------



## tagzard (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi!!!
Do you know me?
Am i annoying?
Do i stalk the forums?
What do i have to do tobe a better temper on the temp?
Hey i heard you like temoing so i wrote temp for you .
If i make you a avatarcwill you use it as your avatar?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 22, 2011)

Hoya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sup?
anything new?
are you bored?
favorite food?
ain't you bored of games?
what/who are you looking forward to?
Do you know me?


Bye!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> are you thinking what i'm thinking? *That seems likely to be a no, though I'm unsure of what you may be thinking of.*
> is "do you know me?" a bit annoying? * A bit, since I know just about every active to semi-active member of this forum to some degree. This excludes those who visit less than once a week though and barely post.*
> do you know monkat? *I sold him something awhile back, so I would like to say yes. Plus, he is very hard to miss when he isn't banned.*
> p3p? *The day aspect killed it for me. It just wasn't the game for me.*
> ...


----------



## lukecop80 (Aug 22, 2011)

I still remember the day Nathan Drake joined


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you know me?
How do you find me?
Do you hate me?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

oh, you don't watch anime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't know romeo x juliet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *Yes.*
> How do you find me? *I find you to be kinda neat. I enjoy the information you bring (like during E3).*
> Do you hate me? *Certainly not.*


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 22, 2011)

hi
is your username from uncharted?
fps or rpg or rts?
whats your favorite generation of pokemanz?
do you have a 3ds?
marvel or capcom?
superman vs goku who's your bet on?
have you seen me before?
favorite quote?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> hi
> is your username from uncharted? *Yes, yes it is.*
> fps or rpg or rts? *Either FPS or RPG, depending on my mood.*
> whats your favorite generation of pokemanz? *The second - it provided the most improvements while staying insanely fun.*
> ...


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww thanks, since many have been asking about 3DS and PSV, I just want to know:

- What do you like about gaming today?
- What do you dislike about gaming today?

That's all from me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 22, 2011)

How's life?
Odiferous nethers?
Do you dip buttered bread in tea then eat it?
What's the story to your username?
Any future events you've been anticipating?
Your thoughts about the 2012-end-of-world controversy?
Where will you dine when you die Heaven or hell?
The most awesome anime character would be?
What do you like about me?
What do you dislike about me?
Do you think a famous person life is worth more than a "normal" person's?
What is the most inspirational song you ever heard?
What do you consider to be "true love"?
Ever been in love?
Do you think that everyone has their own soul-mate, per say?
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself?
Do you consider your Sin a burden?
What is your favourite home-cooked food?
Do you have any special talent that would bewitch others?
Most fond memory?
What is your greatest regret?
Are you married?
Desired number of children?
What fascinates you the most?
Your opinion on guns?
What era would the world evolve into?
Do you believe in yourself?
Your desired career?
Favorite sport?
What is your dream?
Who is the person you look up to/respect the most?
Would you do an extremely hot slut if she asked you to?
What is your profession?
Favorite alcoholic drink?
Why do you play video games?
Favourite movie?
What is the name your favorite story?
Your opinion on under-age sex?
Do you believe that friends are necessary?
What do you hold dearest to you?
Would you die protecting it?
Do you believe that we can live in peace?
What makes you happy?
What do you think is your reason for living?
What would you wish for if you had the chance?
Your philosophy on life?
I hope you lead a "successful" life.
Don't let your wrong doings swallow you up.
Seeya around


----------



## emigre (Aug 22, 2011)

How's Sully doing these days?


----------



## wasim (Aug 22, 2011)

hi there !

wassup ?
how are you ?
where'd you find that avatar ?
how did you know abt the temp ?
fav family member ?
do you know me ( i know you though ) ? 
shall we move on to the favorites ?
its a yes isn't it ?


Spoiler



fav game ?
fav console ?
fav game genre ?
fav smiley ?
fav person on temp ?
fav food ?
fav book ?
fav movie ?
fav music ?
fav sports ?
fav TV show ?
fav day in a week ?
fav site ?
fav time of a day ?
fav quotes ?
fav thing ?
fav animal ?
fav family member ?
fav question asked in this session ?
fav number ?
fav color ?
fav mobile ?


so whats you taste in music ?
what do you prefer to eat in breakfast ?
what time do you go to bed ?
and what time do you wake up ?
how fast are you in typing ?
ever heard of deadmau5 ?
do you hate it when ppl call anime as cartoons ?
do you wear glasses ?
preferred dress ?
whats your dream ?
are you good at fighting ?
what are you good at ?
things you hate abt yourself ?
things you like abt yourself ?
whats the time there now ?
do you have a facebook ID ?
will you give it to me if i asked ? ( i don't want it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
should i ask more ??

bye for now


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3847086:date=Aug 22 2011, 12:49 AM:name=chris888222)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(chris888222 @ Aug 22 2011, 12:49 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847086"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Aww thanks, since many have been asking about 3DS and PSV, I just want to know:

- What do you like about gaming today? <b>Not that much. I do enjoy that they are getting prettier while retaining fluid game play (I'm not looking at you, Fallout and Elder Scrolls).</b>
- What do you dislike about gaming today? <b>The western market is pushing too many shooters and not enough other genres in general. It is sort of a single genre overload that should be fixed.</b>

That's all from me<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3847555:date=Aug 22 2011, 09:00 AM:name=sinharvest24)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(sinharvest24 @ Aug 22 2011, 09:00 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847555"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How's life? <b>It's good, though now I'm really tired.</b>
Odiferous nethers? <b>No thank you, kind sir.</b>
Do you dip buttered bread in tea then eat it? <b>I do not drink tea, and I rarely butter my bread.</b>
What's the story to your username? <b>Played Uncharted 2, I liked the name of the main protagonist.</b>
Any future events you've been anticipating? <b>None that I can think of off the top of my head.</b>
Your thoughts about the 2012-end-of-world controversy? <b>I'll wake up the day after it is all supposed to happen and laugh at everybody that believed it.</b>
Where will you dine when you die Heaven or hell? <b>A hole in the ground. :3</b>
The most awesome anime character would be? <b>As my anime time is very limited, I'll go with Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin just because he is a secret badass.</b>
What do you like about me? <b>It's early, so I dunno.</b>
What do you dislike about me? <b>Nothing.</b>
Do you think a famous person life is worth more than a "normal" person's? <b>They may entertain me, but that doesn't mean they are better people or have more worth.</b>
What is the most inspirational song you ever heard? <b>No songs have ever really inspired me, nor do I recall listening to one that was made to inspire.</b>
What do you consider to be "true love"? <b>A lack of doubt, complete trust, and other factors I think I'll have to experience it to know for sure.</b>
Ever been in love? <b>Infatuation plenty of times, but love, no.</b>
Do you think that everyone has their own soul-mate, per say?  <b>In a way, yes. I certainly believe there is somebody out there for everyone.</b>
Any quirks that you don't like about yourself? <b>I would have to think of some quirks first. I find myself to be pretty average in the long haul.</b>
Do you consider your Sin a burden? <b>I know of sin, but don't believe in the concept of it. If this is a reference to something, WELLLLLLL, I certainly don't get it.</b>
What is your favourite home-cooked food? <b>Probably homemade burritos. It seems like no matter who makes all the parts, once you put it all together, it is always good.</b>
Do you have any special talent that would bewitch others? <b>I could sing to them, I suppose.</b>
Most fond memory? <b>Hard to say. I'm pretty terrible at recalling memories when I actually try. I'm sure something will come back to me when I'm trying to fall asleep tonight though.</b>
What is your greatest regret? <b>Being too anxious to ever really take a plunge of any sort.</b>
Are you married? <b>That's negative.</b>
Desired number of children? <b>Two or three.</b>
What fascinates you the most? <b>The human ability to deceive and manipulate. It fascinates me in the respect that I don't know why people practice it, or why some people are so good at it.</b>
Your opinion on guns? <b>I like them, a lot. I find guns to be really interesting in a few ways. I would like to own a small collection of firearms someday.</b>
What era would the world evolve into? <b>The era of shooting everybody with a pen gun. :3</b>
Do you believe in yourself? <b>Generally, yes. There are of course, times where I don't when I really should.</b>
Your desired career? <b>Family doctor.</b>
Favorite sport? <b>Soccer/Futbol or hockey - I like both for their individual reasons.</b>
What is your dream? <b>To not screw up my life.</b>
Who is the person you look up to/respect the most? <b>Hard to say. Everybody I should has left a negative impression on my life in some way for the most part. I would probably have to go with my science teacher I've had for the bulk of high school.</b>
Would you do an extremely hot slut if she asked you to? <b>Maybe, maybe not. That is a very dependent situation.</b>
What is your profession? <b>Full time student.</b>
Favorite alcoholic drink? <b>I prefer to stay away from them.</b>
Why do you play video games? <b>Entertainment, a distraction, and generally a cure to boredom.</b>
Favourite movie? <b>Like I said before, I can't narrow it down. I've seen far too many movies.</b>
What is the name your favorite story? <b>Don't have one. Most stories contain a lesson, or are only good for one read. Not one has gained the place of favorite.</b>
Your opinion on under-age sex? <b>Generally a big mistake on one or both parts. Relationships in high school (and definitely before) have this bad tendency to be shallowly built on infatuation. I'm not going to reprimand people for doing it though. It's their choice, not mine.</b>
Do you believe that friends are necessary? <b>They help create a balance, and make it easier for one to recognize and accept their flaws. Plus, friends can be awesome to just shoot the shit with.</b>
What do you hold dearest to you? <b>Everything has always felt so temporary, I have a hard time saying.</b>
Would you die protecting it? <b>Likely not. I don't like to place objects of any kind on a pedestal in my mind.</b>
Do you believe that we can live in peace? <b>Basic human instincts will always have someone grabbing for power, and violence is a powerful motivator.</b>
What makes you happy? <b>A chat with a good friend usually does the trick more often than anything else.</b>
What do you think is your reason for living? <b>To exist. I create the reason as I live.</b>
What would you wish for if you had the chance? <b>For the struggles of the poor to end. There are many reasons for this that I won't delve into.</b>
Your philosophy on life? <b>Don't take it too seriously. (Did I do it right?)
I hope you lead a "successful" life. *Thank you.</b>
Don't let your wrong doings swallow you up. <b>I will learn from all of the mistakes I know, mine and others, and push forward.</b>
Seeya around<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3847556:date=Aug 22 2011, 09:02 AM:name=emigre)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(emigre @ Aug 22 2011, 09:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847556"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->How's Sully doing these days? <b>He is doing fantastic and happily chasing more ho's around.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3847576:date=Aug 22 2011, 09:23 AM:name=wasim)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasim @ Aug 22 2011, 09:23 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3847576"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->hi there !

wassup ? <b>Good, tired, answering many questions.</b>
how are you ? <b>Refer to the above answer.</b>
where'd you find that avatar ? <b>I got it, along with a few others, from another player in a text based RPG I used to play.</b>
how did you know abt the temp ? <b>I found it a few times in a few different ways while helping NDS noobs on a certain ROM site's forums.</b>
fav family member ? <b>My sister. She's helped me and supported me the most.</b>
do you know me ( i know you though ) ?  <b>Yep.</b>
shall we move on to the favorites ? <b>Why not?</b>
its a yes isn't it ? <b>I suppose.</b>


Spoiler



fav game ? <b>Screw it, Final Fantasy 6 can have the spot for now.</b>
fav console ? <b>I have enjoyed every single one I've owned for many different reasons, and I've owned a lot of consoles. A favorite among all of them doesn't come to mind.</b>
fav game genre ? <b>RPG's. Or at least, they used to be my favorite.</b>
fav smiley ? <b>I don't really use them.</b>
fav person on temp ? <b>No one. Many people have earned my appreciation in many different ways. Nobody gets the title of favorite though.</b>
fav food ? <b>I don't have a particular favorite food overall.</b>
fav book ? <b>Hard to say. I haven't been much of a reader in years now, and my interests of my early teen years certainly wouldn't hold true now.</b>
fav movie ? <b>I watch too many. This question is impossible to answer.</b>
fav music ? <b>Rock of many varieties.</b>
fav sports ? <b>Hockey and soccer.</b>
fav TV show ? <b>How I Met Your Mother</b>
fav day in a week ? <b>Sunday - lots of the good stuff that happens for me seems to happen on that day.</b>
fav site ? <b>Ehhhh, meh.</b>
fav time of a day ? <b>Around 10am - During the school year, that is about the time I'm completely awake and working, but without being hungry for lunch.</b>
fav quotes ? 



Spoiler



The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
—Marcel Proust

When you go into court you are putting your fate into the hands of twelve people who weren’t smart enough to get out of jury duty.
—Norm Crosby

Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut

If there are no stupid questions, then what kind of questions do stupid people ask? Do they get smart just in time to ask questions?
—Scott Adams


fav thing ? <b>Stuff.</b>
fav animal ? <b>Dogs.</b>
fav family member ? <b>I believe I already answered that in this line of questioning.</b>
fav question asked in this session ? <b>Questions are questions. There are of course bad questions, but how do you pick a good one?</b>
fav number ? <b>I've always liked 3.</b>
fav color ? <b>Orange and blue.</b>
fav mobile ? <b>wut?</b>


so whats you taste in music ? <b>I feel like this is basically a repeat question.</b>
what do you prefer to eat in breakfast ? <b>Cold cereal.</b>
what time do you go to bed ? <b>Around 4 in the morning.</b>
and what time do you wake up ? <b>Between 10am and 1pm/13:00.</b>
how fast are you in typing ? <b>Kinda quick considering my way of typing is totally non-traditional.</b>
ever heard of deadmau5 ? <b>I have.</b>
do you hate it when ppl call anime as cartoons ? <b>I find it to be accurate.</b>
do you wear glasses ? <b>No.</b>
preferred dress ? <b>Casual - jeans and a t-shirt.</b>
whats your dream ? <b>To live a wonderful life.</b>
are you good at fighting ? <b>Doubtful.</b>
what are you good at ? <b>Being smart enough to not try at school?</b>
things you hate abt yourself ? <b>I dunno, probably only my anxiety.</b>
things you like abt yourself ? <b>I'm a handsome fellow.</b>
whats the time there now ? <b>11:25am</b>
do you have a facebook ID ? <b>Yes.</b>
will you give it to me if i asked ? ( i don't want it anyways <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> ) <b>Likely not.</b>
should i ask more ?? <b>If you want to.</b>

bye for now <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->*


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you love me?
Why do you love me?
WHY *DON'T* YOU LOVE ME?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Do you love me? *Forever and ever.*
> Why do you love me? *Why wouldn't I?*
> WHY *DON'T* YOU LOVE ME?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to say, I am not feeling the love.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you feel the love now?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

what would become of an egg that's left alone?
will two guys/girls fall in-love w/ each other if they were alone in a planet?
how many planes was used in the pearl harbor raid?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Do you feel the love now? *That is dependent on where I should be feeling the love.*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 24 2011, 01:07 PM) what would become of an egg that's left alone? *It would go on a journey, seeking brethren to ease the pain of its loneliness.*
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

if costy offered you to be a mod. would you accept it? 
what forums do you think is better than gbatemp. tell the truth.
will it be okay if i ask nonsense/random questions?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> if costy offered you to be a mod. would you accept it? *Moderating is not an ideal thing, and I would not want to do it. I likely would not turn down the offer though unless I felt my time wouldn't allow.*
> what forums do you think is better than gbatemp. tell the truth. *Honestly, I only frequent one other forum, and this is the better of the two.*
> will it be okay if i ask nonsense/random questions? *Go for it. I certainly don't mind.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

would you go out with me?


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Should Costy make me a mod?
Where's Gaddafi hiding?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

why do you have your 100x100 avatar stretched out?

if i offered you a sandwich, would you eat it?

would you rather be a mod or eat a tasty sandwich?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> would you go out with me? *I am a lover of females only. I am sorry if I disappointed you.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

why did you skip my questions?

why did you edit them in right before i posted this?

why does life have to be so cruel?


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you laugh at Terminator for being scared of that creepy Korean online comic?
What do you think of South Korea in general?
You've met a nice whom you get along with of Korean heritage, she takes yo to Korea to meet her extended family. They offer some nice roast dog. However th thought of eating dog disgusts you but you do not wish to offend them. What do you do?
Why do my niece and nephew steal my biscuits?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

but i am a girl. do you want proof?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> why did you skip my questions? *You posted while I was answering other questions.*
> 
> why did you edit them in right before i posted this? *Because I'm a boss.*
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

whose you favorite serial killer?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> whose you favorite serial killer? *My favorite fake one is Patrick Bateman. My favorite real one? I can't be sure. I've only read about two or three, and the only one I remember recently is Albert Fish, who certainly does not make the top of the list.*


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

You've committed a great train robbery and you need to leave the country sharpish. Where do you go and how do you get out?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

damn. hmmm.... 

so what are you doing these days?
how many siblings?
how many girlfriends?
boyfriends?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> You've committed a great train robbery and you need to leave the country sharpish. Where do you go and how do you get out?
> *I commandeer a boat off the west coast and sale to an island. I rest there a couple of weeks, and then I leave on a different vessel, destined for greater lands.*
> 
> QUOTE(Narayan @ Aug 24 2011, 01:58 PM) damn. hmmm....
> ...


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

If you could shoot a temper, who would you choose?
If you had to spit roast a girl with a temper, who would you choose?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2011)

hi Nathan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Only one question, is that a problem?
I just realised that I just asked a question so that means there are two questions....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you as pissed as I am that Narayan asked you out and not ME!?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

sisters? and age?

wait...why am i asking this?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> sisters? and age?
> 
> wait...why am i asking this?



Because i want to know... 



Spoiler














If i say 'marimo', what comes to mind?

Do you watch Gintama?

Brest or ass?

Pretty face with somewhat flat breast/ass *or* fugly face with big breasts + ass *or *overall sexy chick who lacks intellectually *or* live your entire life looking for _the one_?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If you could shoot a temper, who would you choose? *I plead the fifth. :3*
> If you had to spit roast a girl with a temper, who would you choose? *If Monkat wasn't banned, I think I would invite him to such an occasion.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

If you had to dispose of a dead body, which temper would you choose to help you?
If you were leading a coup, which temper would be your deputy?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If you had to dispose of a dead body, which temper would you choose to help you? *I would go with you for this one. I feel like you could do good in the dead body disposition business.*
> If you were leading a coup, which temper would be your deputy? *Vulpes Abnocto. I think he could do a good job helping me to victory. :3*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

What song/s are you currently hooked on?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> What song/s are you currently hooked on? Nice Guys (Acoustic) - It's just on youtube, but it is a fantastic song. I can listen to it 100 times in a row, still, and never get bored of it.[/b]


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

Aisaka Taiga, Minori Kushieda, or Amy Kawashima?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Aisaka Taiga, Minori Kushieda, or Amy Kawashima? *I'll have to go with Amy Kawashima.*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

she's an idol, and she has a bad side.

how do you feel that 2 pages were added?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> she's an idol, and she has a bad side. *Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why are you so awesome?
:3

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> *I feel very happy and substantially more important. :3*


don't forget what you promised me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why are you so awesome? *Well, you see, I've had years of practice to get to this point. It just takes determination and Skittles.*
> :3
> 
> Do you prefer cats or dogs? *Dogs, preferably big dogs for the simple reason that I can hug them and they are so full of win.*
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

that's it! i'm leaving!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> that's it! i'm leaving! *I dun goof'd.*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

what does that mean? this is my first time hearing that.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what does that mean? this is my first time hearing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it gay, if i wish to look like some other guy?


You shuffling? (LMFAO)


I'm gonna be AFK this weekend, will you miss me?


Will you hook me up with your sis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

If no, why not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


Do you believe that if one is exposed to radio-active elements for long enough, they will develop some sort of super-human abilities?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Is it gay, if i wish to look like some other guy? *Wanting to look like some other guy and wanting to stick your penis into them are two drastically different steps.*
> 
> 
> You shuffling? (LMFAO) *I think I need to Google this one.*
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

is your sister a loli?

do you like lolis?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> is your sister a loli? *Thank goodness I Googled. No.*
> 
> do you like lolis? *I prefer girls my own age. :3*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

is she of legal age?


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you also find the questions about your sister on the creepy side?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> is she of legal age? *Yes.*
> 
> 
> QUOTE(emigre @ Aug 24 2011, 03:28 PM) Do you also find the questions about your sister on the creepy side? *I feel like it is turning more into "Know Your Temps: Sister Edition!"*


----------



## Narayan (Aug 24, 2011)

hmmm.... Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai?
Ever17?
999?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> hmmm.... Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai? *Now I know where jurassicplayer's avatar comes from.*
> Ever17? *Haven't played it.*
> 999? *Didn't even get one ending, though I blame that on the fact that I was playing the game on an emulator at the time.*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You shuffling? (LMFAO) *I think I need to Google this one.*


Did you get it?



If, one day i surprisingly showed up at your front door, would you invite me inside?



What's your favorite car?



Car-racing fan?



Give me a reason to check my Wii to see if it's still working.



What's your take on 'Time'?



By posting a celebrity's name, identify what your ideal girl-friend would 'look' like.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 25, 2011)

Howdy.

Do you know me? 
Would you enjoy my company?
Am I a smartass?
Do you regret giving up your SNES?
Would you be mad if I broke it all to hell with a sledge hammer?
Do you enjoy cheese?
Do you enjoy cheese twice?
If someone was willing to give away their 360, would you take it?
Piracy or homebrew or both?
Do you think it's stupid that Gamestop won't accept trade ins of a 360 because it didn't have a controller with it?
If you had to choose one day to relive for 1,000 years, which would it be?
Mario or Zleda?
There, they're or their??

That's all I got for now...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 26, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> By posting a celebrity's name, identify what your ideal girl-friend would 'look' like. *Emma Stone. Yeah, she is fucking awesome.*




Fuck yeah!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 26, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are my favorite person on the forums now. :3


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey

How are you?

Looking forward to any games?

Favorite game of all time?

Favorite game of this gen?

Know me?

Watched nay good movies lately? 

That's all, unless I can think of more.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 26, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> How are you? *I'm doing pretty good today.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, you've seen 30 minutes or Less? How did you like it? I was thinking of seeing it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 27, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Oh, you've seen 30 minutes or Less? How did you like it? I was thinking of seeing it. *It was a pretty funny movie. I didn't go in expecting too much, but was oh so pleasantly surprised.*


----------



## tagzard (Aug 29, 2011)

Close?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 29, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Close? *No.*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 29, 2011)

Tagzard's just getting a little antsy since he knows his turn is coming up soon.

Sorry for the delay, guys. I wasn't expecting to go out of town. 

Now lets turn our attention to a very well known person around these parts;

Antoligy!


----------

